# Obstritics & Gynecologist - Doctors job in UAE



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear Members,

All your contributions are very informative. Basically I am from India(IT Consultant). My wife is an obstetrician & gynecologist. She completed her MBBS and DGO(Diploma in obstetrics & gynecology) in India. Soon She will be completing her studies(MD-OG) in fourth coming July this year. We are planning to shift to gulf countries where has a demand for doctors(especially thinking to shift to Dubai or Abu dhabi). Could you please suggest us about getting jobs and how to get my doctors degree to be recognized in Dubai & Abu dhabi(Gulf countries). Is there any hospitals prefer to recruit specialist doctors(OG) who recently graduate from university. Your valuable information is really appreciated. Thanks.


Thanks & Best Regards,
RR


----------



## raguram330 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear Members,

Any Suggestions. Thanks.

Thanks & Best Regards,
RR


----------



## Tona (Dec 1, 2011)

*Gynecologist Dubai:luxurymedicalspa.net*

Hi.

I read this forum post and I think it’s good but I have something to recommend every one which is the part of this forum regarding Gynecologist in Dubai, massage and Ayurveda and many others type of body health, and the main thing is this that I personally use the services and feeling great. This is the site I recommend you to all that you should visit this and get the services and feels the differences between this and others. 

Thanks


----------

